# CBS Program



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Did anybody watch CBS programs last night such as NCIS, The Mentalist and Without A Trace? If anybody did, was it in HD? For some reason, I wasn't able to watch it in 16:9 format... it was in 4:3 all night long. I'm just wondering if it was our local station or the headquarter. I wish that there was someone at the local station to monitor the signals so that if it was the local problem and it went 4:3, someone could be there to fix the problem. I'm afraid of a "burn-in" if I watch the station for three hours with 4:3 and no 16:9.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Did anybody watch CBS programs last night such as NCIS, The Mentalist and Without A Trace? Was it in HD? It was in 4:3 all night long. I'm just wondering if it was our local station or the headquarter.


No problem in Albany, NY


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I suspect your local station forgot to throw the switch or was having tecnical difficulties. I watched NCIS and it was in 16:9


----------



## cocoario (Nov 5, 2008)

no problem in Louisiana


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, hopefully they fixed the problem so I can enjoy Criminal Minds and CSI : NY tonight.


----------

